# what is the performance od netgraph and a 25G connection?



## benoitc (Jul 10, 2022)

I have created using netmao  a bridge and setup an eiface interface in it for a vlan  to connect to bgp (see below). But The ngeth0 interface created  is setup as a 1000baseT interface. Is there a way to use the full 25G. Also will it redue the performances? Should I better setup the vlan at the swithch  level for this interface to keep the perfomance and bandwidth?


ngctl configuration

```
mkpeer ql0: vlan lower downstream
name ql0:lower wan
mkpeer wan: bridge 102 link0
mkpeer wan: bridge 101 link0
msg wan: addfilter { vid=102 hook="102" }
msg wan: addfilter { vid=101 hook="101" }
name wan:102 bgpnet
name wan:101 home
msg ql0: setpromisc 1
msg ql0: setautosrc 0
mkpeer bgpnet: eiface link1 ether
EOF

ifconfig ngeth0 inet6 $HOST_IP6
```

Interface created : 

```
# ifconfig ngeth0
ngeth0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=28<VLAN_MTU,JUMBO_MTU>
        ether 58:9c:fc:10:a9:1c
        inet6  <IPV6> prefixlen 64
        inet6 fe80::5a9c:fcff:fe10:a91c%ngeth0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x8
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```


----------



## benoitc (Aug 4, 2022)

anyone?


----------

